
Self-Healing Material Could Instantly Repair Damaged Spacecraft - evo_9
http://www.iflscience.com/watch-amazing-self-healing-material-could-instantly-repair-damaged-spacecraft
======
ChuckMcM
_" Within seconds of coming into contact with the atmosphere, it goes from a
liquid to a solid,"_

In a vacuum it just leaks out into space. Of course I suppose if atmosphere
from inside the space craft was leaking past it then it would react.

